# Another New Workshop Build Thread



## neilc (9 Oct 2006)

Not too sure if there's interest in yet another workshop build thread but here goes anyway. I'm building it as part of my new house build so progress is slow enough. All my free time at the moment is devoted to this project, I haven't been in my present workshop in months. I was thinking the best way to show it because of time constraints is to post a link and just let you all know when I've updated it rather than the time involved in posting pics in this thread. I would be glad to hear what ye think and would be very happy to answer any questions arising. Anyway here's the link
Neil


----------



## Anonymous (10 Oct 2006)

Is that the house or the workshop? :shock: 

I expect that you cant wait to get it all finished, looks good. Are you doing all the work yourself?

rgds

Saint


----------



## Adam (10 Oct 2006)

He he he. Pretending thats a workshop. Pull the other one.

Seriously, what made you upgrade from 110mm? Looking at Bill Pentz? If so, you are a keenie - once it was in, I'd call it a day at that myself.

Looks great - very well thought out.

Kind regards, 

Adam


----------



## Freetochat (10 Oct 2006)

This looks a sizable workshop, what dimensions is it please?


----------



## ByronBlack (10 Oct 2006)

Do you have to pay council tax on your new house/workshop! Nice work - looking great, love the slate roof.


----------



## PowerTool (10 Oct 2006)

There's _always_ interest in another workshop build  
Looks good,and very well thought out (i.e. underfloor heating) - looking forward to the next update.

Andrew


----------



## CYC (10 Oct 2006)

Cool, another irish workshop, and one to shadow all others too :wink: :lol: 

What county are you in?


----------



## neilc (10 Oct 2006)

Saint
No it's the workshop alright. The whole project is being done by what we call direct labor, rather than getting a price from a builder to do the whole job. It can be quite frustrating when people let you down, which my blocklayer is an expert at. That said I'm doing quite a lot of the work myself. I'm a spark by trade but I'll also do the plumbing, insulating, slabbing and lots of other stuff. I'm also really looking forward to doing the kitchen, wardrobes etc.. 

Adam
Yeah, I thought long and hard about taking out the 110mm but I bought a 6inch cyclone since the concrete was poured. I think it'll just be the main run and to the tablesaw in 160mm with 110mm branches to the other machines along the way. Hopefully this is my last house move so I'm trying to get everything right now rather than have regrets later on. 

Freetochat
The front section which is the workshop is 24.5' x 17.5'. The back section, which is really just for storage (lawnmower etc..) is 10' x 17.5'. I'll put a CAD pic on the webpage.

Byron
No thank God there's no council tax over here.

Andrew
Cheers for that.

CYC
Not too sure about that. I'm in Meath (from Sligo originally), Navan at the moment but the new place is out in the sticks - a place called Bective half way between Navan and Trim. Where in Kildare are ye from yourself?

Neil


----------



## Freetochat (11 Oct 2006)

Thanks Neil - a size I can only dream of (unless I move house).


----------



## dedee (11 Oct 2006)

Neil,
If that's the workshop I can't wait to see what the new house is like :lol: .

Andy


----------



## CYC (11 Oct 2006)

Neil, I am outside Naas.

Where do you get all your power tools and machinery, dublin?


----------



## neilc (11 Oct 2006)

CYC
I have imported a couple of bits from the States. Also got a planner from Axminster, very good service. I have gone off McQuillans in Blanch, maybe their city centre branch is better but I find it too hard to get in there. I have used Paragon Tools in Cookstown Ind Est. They're the Dewalt agents over here and find them quite good. I use Brooks Thomas on the Quays for timber. They're okay and let you have a good root around within reason to pick the best of the pile. How about yourself?
Neil.


----------



## CYC (12 Oct 2006)

Neil,
I got most of my machinery from McQuillans on Capel street.

Power tools from various places: B&Q, Axminster (the planer imported by a local supplier, got lucky on that one), Rutlands (UK), DM Tools (UK)Festool retailer in Naas, Argos (early years :wink: ), etc... 

For the timber I have a local woodworkers supplier which is rather good. I didn't buy any rough hardwood yet. I got a lot of Oak floor boards 25mm thick from my Dad in France (when visiting with his van). I have bought a lot of pine laminate boards from them and some Oak veneered MDF. I guess I am lucky to have them close by. I still have to see how they are for hardwood.


----------



## neilc (21 Nov 2006)

Hello all,

There's a small update on the link. Very little work done since last time as all efforts are been put into the house at the moment.

Since the last update the blockwork has been complete, soffits fitted and the plastering complete. I've made a start on the wiring and the cyclone has arrived on site but not yet assembled.

As always comments and questions welcome.

Neil.


----------



## Mike.C (22 Nov 2006)

Neil, very nice, no very very nice.

Now, I want to know about the cyclone and where you got it from?

Keep up the good work.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## promhandicam (22 Nov 2006)

Looking good and of a size most of us can only dream of I suspect. One question - why so few windows? I suppose leaving the door open would allow light in but . . .


----------



## neilc (22 Nov 2006)

This is the cyclone i got here.

As for the windows, I get lots of light, the sun is in the back garden all day but mainly its because of security. Its a quite isolated area. I plan to put bars on the inside also.

Neil.


----------



## neilc (29 Dec 2006)

There's been quite a bit of progress on the workshop front in the last couple of weeks. 
Since the last update I've - 
1. Slabbed and plastered the front and back ceilings.
2. Insulated the walls (150mm fibreglass) and the ceilings (300mm fibreglass).
3. Finished the first fix wiring.
4. Sheeted the walls in 12mm ply (WBP).
5. Fixed the security bars to the insides of the windows.
6. assembled and mounted the cyclone.

I'm really happy with the progress as I've also had to slab the whole house so my time doing the workshop has been limited. I've also nearly completed the second fix wiring in the house so I hope to get power in the next couple of weeks. Then I'll start moving in my gear and start thinking seriously about the kitchen build.

unfortunately the website pictures don't reflect all of the above work as I forgot the camera today but it does have pictures of the cyclone going together. I'm off to Sligo tomorrow for the new year so I update it when I get back.

One happy woodworker,
Neil


----------



## davos (3 Jan 2007)

looks like a great workshop neil this is my first post on fourm and i am just in planing phase of my workshop ,just a couple of quistions from your photos it looks like 4x2 studwork then stirling board then roofing felt then concrete blocks how big a gap for cavity and did you screw wall ties to stud work i was going to just use stud construction with feather edge board on out side but like your idea as it looks secure as i spoke to someone in my village today who was broken into wich came as a bit of a shock thaks dave


----------



## neilc (4 Jan 2007)

Welcome Dave first of all.

The studs are actually 6 x 2 with OSB on the outside. Attached to that on the outside is a waterproof breather membrane. The cavity is 50mm and the the wall ties are stainless steel. On the inside there is 150mm of fibreglass. Then a vapour barrier. I didn't use slabs on the inside, I thought 12mm ply wold be more robust in a workshop enviroment. More detail of the of a cross section of the wall can be found here where I got the timberframe from. 

Best of luck with your own workshop plans. Feel free to ask any questions and if I can't help I'm sure someone else will.

Neil


----------



## garywayne (4 Jan 2007)

Neil. I am also in the planing stage of a workshop.

I have noticed that everyone is putting there electrics within the walls. Would there be any problems if I put my electrics in conduit on the surface of the walls? My thinking is ease of taking down for moving, and maintenance.

I have also noticed the quantity of references to Part "P". This is what is said on a DIY web site:


> Work which can be carried out by a non-certified individual without notification consists of:
> 
> 
> Replacement of fittings such as sockets, switches and light fittings.
> ...



My understanding is, because you are not wiring a bathroom or kitchen, and you are adding additional lighting and sockets using suitable cable for those applications, there is no reason to notify anybody.

Good luck with your build.


----------



## OLD (4 Jan 2007)

Your understanding is not correct all the above exceptions are allowed because the design work has been done and safety equipment specified and is in place you are repairing it like for like or doing minor extensions which will be protected.
Wet areas and out side are special cases as they are the most dangerous
and require extra safety .The power in a workshop could have a lawn mower connected so thats why its a special case also.
No problem with conduit best to use individual wires for ease of running.


----------



## garywayne (4 Jan 2007)

Thanks OLD. It goes to show that one can interpret something any way they wish, unless it has been explained or described properly. Something I an not good at.


----------



## neilc (4 Jan 2007)

Gary,

I can't really comment on yere Part P as we don't have the same over here. It would be quite easy to do a surface installation though. All you need is 2 x 2 trunking around the ceiling and conduit drops to you switches and sockets. Best of luck with it.

Neil


----------



## KarpEnter (6 Jan 2007)

Are Metal sheds any good for workshops ? 

http://www.screwfix.com/app/sfd/cat/pro.jsp?cId=101545&ts=21720&id=68419#

Can someone pls tell what are the flip sides and adv of these over the wooden ones ?


----------



## Shultzy (6 Jan 2007)

I would have thought that the main disadvantages are not insulated, cold, noisy and difficult to attach anything to the walls.


----------



## neilc (7 Jan 2007)

KarpEnter":1wvt5nkf said:


> Are Metal sheds any good for workshops ?
> 
> http://www.screwfix.com/app/sfd/cat/pro.jsp?cId=101545&ts=21720&id=68419#
> 
> Can someone pls tell what are the flip sides and adv of these over the wooden ones ?



Just in from a fantastic nightout. I will reply to this question at some stage tomorrow but for the moent all I can say is don't do it
Neil

Ps %:40 vety drunk


----------



## neilc (7 Jan 2007)

I would strongly advise against it. If you have cast iron tools you will have a constant battle 6 months of the year with rust. Because they are metal they sweat like hell.

Neil


----------

